# Switched to conventional controls on mill.



## akjeff (Aug 15, 2021)

When I initially set up the VFD on my mill, I used the remote keypad to control the motor. Started to do things like power tapping, and began to not like the keypad. Changing directions required an "are you sure" command, and it wasn't very conducive to an emergency stop. So, I found a nice A-B 3-postion switch, and an Eaton "mushroom switch" on ebay, both new/open box deals. Made a panel this morning and wired them in for the Lenze VFD. Really happy with the results. User friendly, and I like having the panic button there, just in case.


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 15, 2021)

Nice, I like your power drawbar (if that's what it is) too, and your "spinner" steering wheel
-Mark


----------



## akjeff (Aug 15, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Nice, I like your power drawbar (if that's what it is) too, and your "spinner" steering wheel
> -Mark


Thanks Mark. Correct on the power draw bar; love that thing! The steering wheel is working out really well.


----------



## projectnut (Aug 15, 2021)

akjeff said:


> When I initially set up the VFD on my mill, I used the remote keypad to control the motor.* Started to do things like power tapping, and began to not like the keypad. Changing directions required an "are you sure" command, and it wasn't very conducive to an emergency stop*. So, I found a nice A-B 3-postion switch, and an Eaton "mushroom switch" on ebay, both new/open box deals. Made a panel this morning and wired them in for the Lenze VFD. Really happy with the results. User friendly, and I like having the panic button there, just in case.


Those are some of the reasons I never went to a VFD for my mill or lathes.  The original control stations are far more intuitive and user friendly.  Stop and reverse functions are instantaneous.  They don't require you to confirm the action you're about to take.


----------



## akjeff (Aug 15, 2021)

projectnut said:


> Those are some of the reasons I never went to a VFD for my mill or lathes.  The original control stations are far more intuitive and user friendly.  Stop and reverse functions are instantaneous.  They don't require you to confirm the action you're about to take.


Agreed. Conventional controls are now my preference. As you said, intuitive, and instant. I like the VFD, as far as powering the mill( it's my only 3-phase machine at the time). The original drum switch that came on my mill was in pretty rough shape, so I replaced it with the Allen-Bradley, and I like having the E-Stop mushroom front and center, just in case.


----------

